# best place to buy good bloodworms cheap in md



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

heard stories of people coming from dc coming to the bay with fat bloodworms for like 8 bones near marbloro heights? anyone know what store it is and where it is? or anyone in maryland to get decent bloodworms at a decent price? anyone know where they sell spot by the lb? i've seen some asian supermarket have them but not recently.


----------

